# Plan Change Restart Subscription Clock?



## heavydoody (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm currently on the Photography plan. I'm thinking of switching to "Lightroom CC plan", or "Photography plan with 1TB cloud storage".

My current contract runs through March. If I change to one of these other plans, will I still have a March renewal date, or will it start my year over?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 24, 2017)

You'd have to double check that one with customer services. Contact Customer Care


----------



## heavydoody (Oct 24, 2017)

Got my answer. When you change plans, your new renewal date is the date you made the change.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 24, 2017)

heavydoody said:


> Got my answer. When you change plans, your new renewal date is the date you made the change.


And if you have a prepaid existing annual plan (like I did) Adobe will refund the remaining time left on your old plan.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 24, 2017)

Great, thanks for the update. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

